
It Makes No Sense That Word Processors Are Still Designed for the Printed Page - nols
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/it-makes-no-sense-that-word-processors-are-still-designed-for-the-printed-page
======
unsignedqword
Many here are likely familiar with it already, but emacs' org-mode is a great
interface for writing notes, articles, essays - perhaps even whole books.
Highly extensive and yet still eschews much of the nonsense you find in
traditional word processors.

